# Meraki - Complete garbage?



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Networking,

My mother works from home part time for QVC and has a setup they've provided. There's a slim PC with Windows 7 Embedded, a TWC modem, Meraki switch/router, and an Avaya IP phone with a PoE. The problem is that she often gets static on the phone. Her customers can hear her fine but she hears static. The phone was replaced about a week ago and no change. Apparently this has only been an issue since they started using the Meraki units. I don't know much except that it's an 8-port box that is connected to a TWC modem with a built-in router. QVC has even provided a FAQ because of the static issues. Any suggestions on what causes this and what can be done to fix it?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you changed out telephone wiring to rule out that


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's coaxial to the modem and ethernet from there. She's had the Meraki swapped as well with all-new cables. Rebooting fixes it for a few days.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If it is like my VOIP ( Comcast) it is plugged into the house telephone wiring at some point . .


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

Static on calls is normally introduced by interference of some sort, although i have seen cases where changing the VoIP codec helped.

Can you tell me more about the phone and how it connects to things? The base unit connects to the POE switch, is the handset wireless or wired?


----------

